# Brunner Pouter in WV needs a good home.



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

I posted this in the 911 forum and it was suggested I post here too:

I am trying desperately to find someone to help us. A Brunner Pouter(?) pigeon found us (crashed in our back yard) about a year ago and we brought it in to recuperate and it never left. We traced her band (IPB 01 AC56) or (IPB 10 AC56) to a Vet here in Morgantown, West Virginia. We were told that he did not want the pigeon, he gave all his away and didn't keep a log of who took which pigeon. 

I am desperate to find this girl a home. She lives in our garage and of course, is free to go anywhere outside. The reason why I am desperate is my husband is terminally ill, I have my mother-in-law living with us and I just found out that my mother is ill and will be staying the winters with me. I am just overwhelmed and cannot take care of this pigeon any longer. My husband did most of the caring, but his health is getting worse and can't keep up. We have tried other 'pigeon people', but they leave us hanging and don't seem to want to help. 

I am begging for help. We need to find this girl a home. A breeder maybe? She has laid many eggs in the last year. She's all black with an air sack that is usually expanded from her neck down to her chest. She's tame and follows my husband around everywhere.

Please! Help me!
Thank you,

Sheri McGuire


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*pigeon*

sherri.i can take her/


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I live In Middlebrook VA Not Sure How Far it is From You But I'll check i May Be Able To Help You With This Bird. I'll Get Back To You. Later Tonite when I have Alittle More Time To Be On Here Got to get back to the Barn Rigth Now.
Have A great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

The reason why I am desperate is my husband is terminally ill, I have my mother-in-law living with us and I just found out that my mother is ill and will be staying the winters with me. I am just overwhelmed and cannot take care of this pigeon any longer. My husband did most of the caring, but his health is getting worse and can't keep up. We have tried other 'pigeon people', but they leave us hanging and don't seem to want to help. 

I am begging for help. We need to find this girl a home. A breeder maybe? She has laid many eggs in the last year. She's all black with an air sack that is usually expanded from her neck down to her chest. She's tame and follows my husband around everywhere.

Please! Help me!
Thank you,

Sheri McGuire

Sherrie,, can I offer an alternative to searching for a new home for your pouter friend?
I inderstand you feel completely overwelmed with the responsibilities of your Husband,, your Mother in law,, and now your mother as well..
But ya know what?,,, your little pouter friend can be of more help to you emotionally by being there when you are ready to accept her attention that she so much is willing to offer...
Its not like taking care of a child,, they don't need your undevided attention,, just on occasion,,, when you feed and water her twice a day,, just talk to her,, thats all she needs until you feel more comfortable in your situation.
Pouter pigeons are the most sociable of pigeon breeds,, they are not demanding,, but always accepting what ever you have to offer of your time and attention,, and always forgiving if for what ever reason,, you just don't have time that day...
Just a thought,,
i wish you and yours well
Gary H.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I have Sent you A Private Message About Your Bird. I'd Be Glad To Have Her Join My Family. I'm making One Room In my home A pigeon room so She Will Become A inside Bird If You Think I'm The Rigth Preson For Her. I added Alittle About Me Plus My E-Mail Address In The PM I sent You. I'd Be glad to Also Send You Pictures Of All My Kids (animals) In A E-mail Just So You Can See My Kids Are Very loved And Cared For.
I'm Sorry To Hear About Your Husband, His Mom And Your Mom. And I will Prey for you and them. 
Thougths and Prey are with you,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

One More thing Royaltypigeon is rigth About animals Have A way of helping people get past the Really Bad times. sometimes its Nice just to Have Someone to talk to That will Just be There For You and not say a thing. 
Royaltypigeon Has Some Great Points there. And that is Another way so you can Keep Her. As it does sound like you do love her And Only Want the Best for her. 
My thougths and Prey's to you and your Family,
Jennifer


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

As for keeping Charlie, I do care for her.. I care for all our animals. We have a goldendoodle that doesn't shed because my husband and my mother have severe COPD.. a lung disease. I rescued parrots before, now I am down to 5 and I have them in their own room due to the dander. The dog does give him a alot of tlc/therapy.. he makes him laugh and all. But Charlie... well, Bob will pet Charlie and Charlie will continue to lay eggs. I know this is not healthy for her and I'm afraid one day... and I can't stop this cycle. She needs her own kind. I really hate this....but I work full time, 3 people to care for.. I am about to go over the edge.. even with all the kisses Charlie gives me. :')


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Update On The Bird Charlie. I will Be Adopting This Bird. Picking It up This Sat. Here Is A Picture they Sent To Me Of The Bird She Is So Pretty. 
Take Care All And Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is so pretty.
I am glad she found a loving home with you Jennifer.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful bird, thanks for offering it a home, Jennifer.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

That little fella sure is beautiful... Looks clean and healthy. I love the colors .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charlie is a very beautiful hen!!

I am delighted to hear she has found a good home!!

Please keep us updated, Jennifer!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

lol...what kind of breed is that.looks tall.and why is the crop area so big,is it sopossed to be like that.im not familiar with the breed beautiful coloring ,


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i googled it,omg i have never seen a pigeon like that,its kind of weird looking.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are called Pouters. They can blow up their crop pretty big.


----------



## rheacary (Jul 17, 2006)

*Help out*

I can help if you still have the bird. I'll have to check to see the cost and safety of shipping pigeon to San Diego, CA.
Have to wait til Monday to all details from Post Office.
Peace
Rhea


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Updating On Charlie. i Picked Her Up On Sat. She Is Doing Great And Is Now Getting Use to Her New Home. She Is So Very Sweet and Loving. She Came From a outstanding Home that Loved her Lots. They Will get Lots Of Updates On Her. I will Be Looking To Find her A Mate Have 3 In Mind The One White Coming From FL Then i Have A White And then A Liver / Brown Color One That i'm Going to Let The Other Mommy And Daddy Pick Her New Mate. 

Did Want To Ask One Thing She Is A 01 Bird So Will It Be Safe To Let Her Have Babys. She Is Still Laying Eggs. But If its Not Safe For Her To Have The Babys I'll Put The eggs Under Another Bird. Don't Want to Do Anything That Would Hurt this Baby Girl. Boy Is She SOOOO SWEEEEEEET. 

Thanks For Your Time And Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad to hear how well Charlie is doing, Jennifer!! AND, I know Sheri is delighted that Charlie found a wonderful forever home! Certainly will relieve a lot of stress for her!

There will other members along to advise about the egg laying...

Charlie is such a beautiful Pouter! We will all look forward to updates!

I, too, join with thanks for adopting Charlie!

Love, Hugs & Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, I am so happy to hear the good news about Charlie and I hope she has a long, happy life with your family. I know it was so hard for Sheri to give her up and my heart goes out to her especially.

I don't know about the babies for an 01 bird. Someone will be along to tell you their thoughts on this.


----------

